
Experimental CLI with I/O and file lookup reduction - zubuzon
Clisiah is an CLI experiment. The goal with this module is to reduce I&#x2F;O and file lookup, and quickly as possible return the located files.<p>Github: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;zubuzon&#x2F;clisiah
======
zubuzon
[https://github.com/zubuzon/clisiah](https://github.com/zubuzon/clisiah)

